# schubert chokecherry problem



## vince (Jan 7, 2006)

today i was out looking at my trees and i noticed this black im not sure what all over my chokecherry trees. I am wondering what it is and how to take care of it. I'm not sure if you will be able to see what it is in the picture but it looks like the twigs are becoming furrowed and at the tips the buds become swollen and black. If anyone has any idea it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## matthias (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello Vince, I am a fellow Manitoban and I rarely see a Schubert Cherry without black knot. It seems to have the ability to spread down boulevards and I don't think I've ever seen it on anything but a Schubert. I think with early detection some vigilant pruning may control it but once it spreads I don't think there is much hope. On the other hand I have seen Schuberts completely overrun with it that still leaf out every year.


----------



## Kate Butler (Jan 7, 2006)

Black Knot is a big problem on the native cherries in Vermont, too. I see it more on the pin cherries than chokecherries, though. Seems to be more of a cosmetic problem here - they leaf and fruit normally even with lots of knots.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 7, 2006)

Black Knot Info......


----------

